# Motorcycle Federation to UCI...



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

The motorcycle folks are really puzzled that the UCI doesn't understand the simple equation of motor + cycle is their thing. Can't really say I blame them. :eekster:

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/uci-t...n-riders-who-compete-in-fim-e-mtb-series.html


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Is there anything about eBikes that doesn't involve controversy?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

No.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd love to see some ebike rider sue the UCI over any disciplinary action they recieve. Never had one, does buying a UCI license make you an employee of the UCI? Indentured servant?


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

craigsj said:


> Absolutely nothing in that article supports your conclusion.


A motorcycle series wants to incorporate a race series in which a two wheeled form of transportation is equipped with a motor.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

zgxtreme said:


> A motorcycle series wants to incorporate a race series in which a two wheeled form of transportation is equipped with a motor.


I'm a motorcycle and cycling race fan but I really don't see the appeal here. Who will the racers be? Who is their targeted audience?


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Train Wreck said:


> I'm a motorcycle and cycling race fan but I really don't see the appeal here. Who will the racers be? Who is their targeted audience?


No idea! I'm not one so can't speak on behalf of any interested fans. I love watching the World Cup XC and as a kid watched every televised race McGrath was in... this however has zero appeal.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

That's all pretty funny. It does indicate though that both groups feel like they need to get in on the action which is interesting.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

vikb said:


> The motorcycle folks are really puzzled that the UCI doesn't understand the simple equation of motor + cycle is their thing. Can't really say I blame them. :eekster:
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/uci-t...n-riders-who-compete-in-fim-e-mtb-series.html


Just think of eBiking as "motor doping". Then governance by the UCI makes more sense.

I've got a bottle of juice all charged up and ready for my morning ride.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

As presented I see no difference between how a conventional bike race would be decided as limiting the top assist speed at 15mph, as per the UCI and and FIM E2, will just be people on bikes that turn into pumpkins for a good part of any course and strength of body and handling skill will prevail.

Also the UCI regs read like this:

"The bike's engine *must produce a maximum of 250 watts*, providing assistance of no more than 25km/h."

Which is not a great interpretation of the EU regs that are more in line with the FIM's interpretation:

"The FIM event will include two categories: Enduro1 (E1), for e-bikes with a *maximum rated continuous power of more than 250 watts* and whose assistance can exceed 25 km/h without exceeding 45 km/h; and Enduro2 (E2), for e-bikes with a *maximum continuous rated power of 250 watts* and whose assistance does not exceed 25 km/h."

The key difference is the addition of the wording "rated continuous power" in the FIM regs. As the UCI is all about the letter of the law it could be construed that you are only allowed a motor that produces 250w max and there are no modern e bikes that do that I know of. Most of the eMTB's have at least a maximum of 500w on tap.

But here is the bottom line and what the real fight is about:

"To participate in the events, riders require an FIM EBike Enduro World Cup license, issued by national motorcycle federations."

Membership fees add up and the more members the more advertising $$. 
I would say off hand that the FIM trumps the UCI in membership already.

With the rising popularity of eRoad bikes you will start to see events for them also both pavé and gravé. If something has wheels it will get raced. And if racing is involved and money to be made off of it the big boys will be there.

Oh and back in the early days mtb racing on MX tracks was a thing


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

So many doping scandal opportunities! Human doping and then motor doping of motors!


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

First race is in June, start training!

The moto guys are claiming they were there first, so they own ebike racing.

"Jorge Viegas - FIM President was suitably delighted to unveil this new event and said: "I am particularly proud to announce the launch of our first E-Bike competition. Power assisted bicycles and electric powered cycles are not recent products and have long been part of the history of the FIM, as the vintage Indian motorcycle on display in our headquarters confirms. In fact the early motorcycles were much based on a bicycle frame with the addition of an engine, so the story has really returned back to the beginning of our evolution."

FIM announce inaugural FIM E-Bike Enduro World Cup


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm glad to see things shaken up to this extent. I smell trouble for the UCI with those fines, considering EU anti-trust laws.

The FIM setup looks sensible - 3 laps of 25 km, with 2 classes based around Class 1/2 (EU) and Class 3 standards. Hope the tracks provide a good challenge for both bike and rider.

The controversy keeps this interesting. Fun watching others fight from the sidelines. xD


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Motor doping is SO 2017!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I think eMTBs are stupid but I also think that UCI sucks so









But it is super dickish of the UCI to threaten to ban people for competing in the other series. **** UCI.


----------



## Velocipedist (Sep 3, 2005)

What shoud be moderated? The article cleary states that the governing sports body, FIM, sees ebikes as under their purview. Granted vikb took a mild verbal jab in his phrasing, but how is that anti ebike? 

Ebikes are a contentious issue, why does debating that objective reality devolve into claiming hate where at most there is colorful vitriol. 

Missing the forest for the trees.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

93EXCivic said:


> I think eMTBs are stupid but I also think that UCI sucks so
> 
> But it is super dickish of the UCI to threaten to ban people for competing in the other series. **** UCI.


I think the UCI sucks too. I'm rooting for the FIM to build a better race series and steal ebike racing away.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

AMA is a branch of FIM but just so the US market doesn't get left out....

https://gnccracing.com/pages/emtb-racing-information

However their rules are way more strict in regards to running what you brung, probably due to the "presented by Specialized" clause. No E1 class and no kit krap kiddies.


----------

